# Smartphone che si scalda



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Da qualche settimana ho lo smartphone che si scalda.
Non sempre, solo quando navigo in internet e faccio chiamate, quando lo carico invece no.
Ho provato a disinstallare alcune applicazioni scaricate recentemente ma nulla cambia.
Pensavo di riportarlo alle impostazioni di fabbrica, ma non credo di risolvere il problema, considerato che ci rimetterei le stesse cose.
Sono quasi convinta sia qualche aggiornamento fatto proprio di qualche applicazione ma non capisco quale potrebbe essere, considerato che aggiorno solo ció che mi interessa.
avete qualche idea o prove da farmi fare?
La batteria é integrata.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da qualche settimana ho lo smartphone che si scalda.
> Non sempre, solo quando navigo in internet e faccio chiamate, quando lo carico invece no.
> Ho provato a disinstallare alcune applicazioni scaricate recentemente ma nulla cambia.
> Pensavo di riportarlo alle impostazioni di fabbrica, ma non credo di risolvere il problema, considerato che ci rimetterei le stesse cose.
> ...


Al mio capita spesso
Non mi sono posta il problema
Forse avrei dovuto


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Hai già provato a rimuovere tutte le etichette?


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al mio capita spesso
> Non mi sono posta il problema
> Forse avrei dovuto



idem:carneval:


----------



## banshee (20 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al mio capita spesso
> Non mi sono posta il problema
> Forse avrei dovuto


pure il mio :carneval: è rovente più o meno sempre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl:
Tolte tutte le etichette, strappate con rabbia e decisione.
Per chi mi avete preso, per una che le lascia li?
Comunque.
Lo smartphone che si scalda no buono.
Proprio per niente.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Tolte tutte le etichette, strappate con rabbia e decisione.
> Per chi mi avete preso, per una che le lascia li?
> Comunque.
> ...


Io sono al terzo samrtphone e tutti si sono sempre scaldati
Per questo pensavo fosse normale


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Tolte tutte le etichette, strappate con rabbia e decisione.
> Per chi mi avete preso, per una che le lascia li?
> Comunque.
> ...


Applicazioni in background? Controlla cosa hai in funzione? OS? Comunque ti consiglio un forum specifico, qui è difficile trovare una soluzione...


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

No, ragazzi. Può essere pericoloso che si scaldi, soprattutto se è una cosa che viene dopo.
Alcuni decide escono dalla fabbrica che già scaldano, poi le case costruttrici buttano fuori de gli aggiornamentiche risolvono il problema, ma il mio non ha mmai scaldato e ha una batteria che solo i Tablet, una 4050 mh


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Applicazioni in background? Controlla cosa hai in funzione? OS? Comunque ti consiglio un forum specifico, qui è difficile trovare una soluzione...


Non mi sembra.
Killero tutto e molte le ho proprio disattivate.
Ho pensato fosse qualche "virus" ma avast non trova nulla.
Fortunatamente quando si scalda troppo entra in azione il raffreddamento che chiude tutto e abbassa la temperatura abbastanza velocemente ma cavolo. Devo capire cos è.
Ho provato ad andare sui forum apposta ma sono cranio.
Ho un modello di smartphone che non è uscito in Italia e alzano le mani, anche se la marca è famosa anche qui.
Pensavo di fare un po di prove, tipo disinstallare qualche aggiornamento e vedere se le cose migliorano.
Sono convinta che sia qualche app.
Anche se adesso dopo più di un ora che sono su internet non si sta scaldando come le altre volte.
Forse che sia una questione di temperatura esterna anche?
BAH...mai capitato però...


----------



## Tessa (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da qualche settimana ho lo smartphone che si scalda.
> Non sempre, solo quando navigo in internet e faccio chiamate, quando lo carico invece no.
> Ho provato a disinstallare alcune applicazioni scaricate recentemente ma nulla cambia.
> Pensavo di riportarlo alle impostazioni di fabbrica, ma non credo di risolvere il problema, considerato che ci rimetterei le stesse cose.
> ...


Al mio vecchio bb succedeva.
L'ho messo nel freezer.
Sovrappensiero.
E lì me lo sono dimenticata.....


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi sembra.
> Killero tutto e molte le ho proprio disattivate.
> Ho pensato fosse qualche "virus" ma avast non trova nulla.
> Fortunatamente quando si scalda troppo entra in azione il raffreddamento che chiude tutto e abbassa la temperatura abbastanza velocemente ma cavolo. Devo capire cos è.
> ...


E' possibilissimo che sia una app in background, o un qualche aggiornamento. Evidentemente qualcosa che ha a che fare con la gestione energetica. Ma quella marca (penso di aver capito cos'è) ovviamente la conosco poco. Non vedo alternativa a forum o G+ per individuare utenti (si spera più svegli di noi) con lo stesso problema.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

no, aspetta voglio dare il mio contributo tecnico: mettilo in frigo 





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Applicazioni in background? Controlla cosa hai in funzione? OS? *Comunque ti consiglio un forum specifico, qui è difficile trovare una soluzione..*.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Al mio vecchio *bb* succedeva.
> L'ho messo nel freezer.
> Sovrappensiero.
> E lì me lo sono dimenticata.....


Cioè?


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


Blackberry.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Blackberry.


Ah ecco. E' talmente scomparso che manco ci avevo pensato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2015)

Comunque se prima non lo faceva e adesso lo fa (lo scaldare dico) è un problema di aggiornamento (o anche mancato aggiornamento) di sistema operativo e app, l'uno, le altre o entrambi.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da qualche settimana ho lo smartphone che si scalda.
> Non sempre, solo quando navigo in internet e faccio chiamate, quando lo carico invece no.
> Ho provato a disinstallare alcune applicazioni scaricate recentemente ma nulla cambia.
> Pensavo di riportarlo alle impostazioni di fabbrica, ma non credo di risolvere il problema, considerato che ci rimetterei le stesse cose.
> ...


Iphone 4s?
A me ha iniziato a scaldare dopo un recente aggiornamento del software e contemporaneamente la batteria si scarica istantaneamente.
In questo caso credo che non ci sia molto da fare


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Iphone 4s?
> A me ha iniziato a scaldare dopo un recente aggiornamento del software e contemporaneamente la batteria si scarica istantaneamente.
> In questo caso credo che non ci sia molto da fare



io la batteria del Galaxy 4 che praticamente dura mezza giornata


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Iphone 4s?
> A me ha iniziato a scaldare dopo un recente aggiornamento del software e contemporaneamente la batteria si scarica istantaneamente.
> In questo caso credo che non ci sia molto da fare


io
Galaxy s3
Iphone 4s
Iphone 5s

tutti si sono sempre surriscaldati


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque se prima non lo faceva e adesso lo fa (lo scaldare dico) è un problema di aggiornamento (o anche mancato aggiornamento) di sistema operativo e app, l'uno, le altre o entrambi.


Ho pensato ad un aggiornamento ma non è ancora disponibile, sembra che esca a settembre e sinceramente nei vari forum esteri nessuno ha questo problema.
Credo sia proprio qualche app.
Ma vai a capire...
Adesso le apro una per una e disinstallo gli ultimi aggiornamenti fatti.
Vediamo se così cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Iphone 4s?
> A me ha iniziato a scaldare dopo un recente aggiornamento del software e contemporaneamente la batteria si scarica istantaneamente.
> In questo caso credo che non ci sia molto da fare


Android (tutta la vita)


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la batteria del Galaxy 4 che praticamente dura mezza giornata


Direi che è normale.
Il mio ha una batteria di serie da Tablet quindi ci faccio tranquillamente 24 ore smanettando come una pazza.
Mi ero rotta i coglioni di girare con batteria di riserva.
All inizio senza app mi durava anche 48  ore.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> All inizio senza app mi durava anche 48  ore.


Verifica cosa gira nascostamente.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Verifica cosa gira nascostamente.


Giá fatto e trovato, ma non cambia nulla.
Oggi comunque si é scaldato molto meno.
Ho tolto un aggiornamento da una app tv e credo che fosse una parte del problema e pure il brutto tempo. 
É risaputo che in estate gli smartphone si scaldano di piú.
Vedo domani come va.
maledetta tecnologia.


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da qualche settimana ho lo smartphone che si scalda.
> Non sempre, solo quando navigo in internet e faccio chiamate, quando lo carico invece no.
> Ho provato a disinstallare alcune applicazioni scaricate recentemente ma nulla cambia.
> Pensavo di riportarlo alle impostazioni di fabbrica, ma non credo di risolvere il problema, considerato che ci rimetterei le stesse cose.
> ...


Potrebbe essere il passaggio all'LTE, ad esempio sul mio ha dimezzato i tempi di durata della batteria al punto che ho impostato nei menù di non usare l'LTE di default.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere il passaggio all'LTE, ad esempio sul mio ha dimezzato i tempi di durata della batteria al punto che ho impostato nei menù di non usare l'LTE di default.


Da quando l ho preso va in LTE,  il fatto che la batteria non mi duri piú 48 ore é dovuto alla montagna di stronzate che ho scaricato.

Anzi, in effetti é in automatico, perché LTE non é cosí capillare.
Le impostazioni sono queste.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Comunque per me la durata della batteria non é un problema, pur smanettando ci dà stamattina alle otto e mezza ha ancora il 56%.
Cioè. 
É una potenza di device


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque per me la durata della batteria non é un problema, pur smanettando ci dà stamattina alle otto e mezza ha ancora il 56%.
> Cioè.
> É una potenza di device


Tutti i cellulari di dimensioni generose possono contare su una batteria di lunga durata, perché anche la batteria è più grande.

Fai un backup e poi un hard reset. In pratica lo riporti alle condizioni di quando lo hai comprato. Mi raccomando fallo bene il backup, altrimenti rischi di perdere dati e impostazioni. Ad esempio Whatsup mi pare abbia un sistema di backup tutto suo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Tutti i cellulari di dimensioni generose possono contare su una batteria di lunga durata, perché anche la batteria è più grande.
> 
> Fai un backup e poi un hard reset. In pratica lo riporti alle condizioni di quando lo hai comprato. Mi raccomando fallo bene il backup, altrimenti rischi di perdere dati e impostazioni. Ad esempio Whatsup mi pare abbia un sistema di backup tutto suo.


Peró penso, correggimi se sbaglio, che se faccio un hard reset e poi ci rimetto dentro pari pari tutto quello che c era...forse Il problema non lo risolvo.
Per il backup zero problemi.
Ho tutto sul cloud e bekappo una volta alla settimana in wifi. 
Penso di essere l unica donna al mondo ad avere lo smartphone Con l antivirus e che se glielo rubano, in tempo zero riprendo tutto e cancello da pc cosa c é dentro.
Bloccandolo ovviamente, anche se l unico che davvero diventa inutilizzabile é solo iphone.


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró penso, correggimi se sbaglio, che se faccio un hard reset e poi ci rimetto dentro pari pari tutto quello che c era...forse Il problema non lo risolvo.
> Per il backup zero problemi.
> Ho tutto sul cloud e bekappo una volta alla settimana in wifi.
> Penso di essere l unica donna al mondo ad avere lo smartphone Con l antivirus e che se glielo rubano, in tempo zero riprendo tutto e cancello da pc cosa c é dentro.
> Bloccandolo ovviamente, anche se l unico che davvero diventa inutilizzabile é solo iphone.


A meno che tu non abbia un telefono rootato, ed abbia installato app che si eseguono come root, è improbabile che un app possa causarti il surriscaldamento della batteria. Un hard reset serve ad escludere problemi software, nel senso che se continua a scaldare anche dopo averlo brasato, allora il problema è per forza hardware. Potrebbe essere la batteria da cambiare, e talvolta anche un micro corto sulla porta usb.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A meno che tu non abbia un telefono rootato, ed abbia installato app che si eseguono come root, è improbabile che un app possa causarti il surriscaldamento della batteria. Un hard reset serve ad escludere problemi software, nel senso che se continua a scaldare anche dopo averlo brasato, allora il problema è per forza hardware. Potrebbe essere la batteria da cambiare, e talvolta anche un micro corto sulla porta usb.


Ok.
Allora prendo coraggio e faccio l hard reset.
Ma prima salvo tutto pc.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Allora prendo coraggio e faccio l hard reset.
> Ma prima salvo tutto pc.


S



Secondo me, semplicemente, hai una ciofeca di smartphone e lo devi scaricare. In un bidone.

Lo so che è dura da accettare, ma ormai...





(lo odio lo sai )


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2015)

Prova con CleanMaster, cura la manutenzione in generale e tra le tante funzioni conrolla in background anche la temperatura dando degli avvisi solo se necessario e proponendo soluzioni.

Altrimenti ci sarebbe Coolify, ma per funzionare ha bisogno dei permessi di root. Coolify non lo conosco però.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Prova con CleanMaster, cura la manutenzione in generale e tra le tante funzioni conrolla in background anche la temperatura dando degli avvisi solo se necessario e proponendo soluzioni.
> 
> Altrimenti ci sarebbe Coolify, ma per funzionare ha bisogno dei permessi di root. Coolify non lo conosco però.


Clean master ce l ho già dagli smartphone precedenti.
È la prima cosa che scarico insieme all antivirus.
Infatti grazie a lui controllo anche la temperatura, anche se il mio device ha già di serie appunto il controllo .
Stavo pensando a coolify infatti e ho i permessi di root.
Huawei te li da senza problemi senza farti decadere la garanzia.
Troppo fichi.
Comunque ho disinstallato un paio di giochi e la cosa è ulteriormente migliorata.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sgualdrinella.
Ho il super device, io.


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Clean master ce l ho già dagli smartphone precedenti.
> È la prima cosa che scarico insieme all antivirus.
> Infatti grazie a lui controllo anche la temperatura, anche se il mio device ha già di serie appunto il controllo .
> Stavo pensando a coolify infatti e ho i permessi di root.
> ...


Sospettavo che ce lo avessi CM, ma non lo avevi nominato.
Se hai già sbloccato i permessi di root allora provalo quell'altro. Non sapevo che con Huawei non decadesse la garanzia.


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sospettavo che ce lo avessi CM, ma non lo avevi nominato.
> Se hai già sbloccato i permessi di root allora provalo quell'altro. Non sapevo che con Huawei non decadesse la garanzia.


Basta mandargli una mail e loro te li inviano  senza fiatare.
Non lo sa quasi nessuno perché tutti pensano a skifidor Samsung che oltre a non darteli ti fa, appunto, decadere la garanzia.


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

Il cellulare si arroventa per diverse cause a seconda del terminale.

Che cellulare é?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Il cellulare si arroventa per diverse cause a seconda del terminale.
> 
> Che cellulare é?




Cialtronic 2.0








(scherzo)


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Il cellulare si arroventa per diverse cause a seconda del terminale.
> 
> Che cellulare é?


É un huawei mate 2, non commercializzato in Italia tra l altro....


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cialtronic 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


kreti


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É un huawei mate 2, non commercializzato in Italia tra l altro....


Ammazza che padellone.


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza che padellone.


Già e se non è commercializzato in Italia magari un motivo ci sarà pure


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Già e se non è commercializzato in Italia magari un motivo ci sarà pure


Tra l'altro se scalda abbastanza grosso com'è uno può pure usarlo come piasta ad induzione. Anzi, secondo me sti cinegri nel razionalizzare l'uso del telefono lo hanno fornito di quella funzione apposta.


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro se scalda abbastanza grosso com'è uno può pure usarlo come piasta ad induzione. Anzi, secondo me sti cinegri nel razionalizzare l'uso del telefono lo hanno fornito di quella funzione apposta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non dare info a Tebe ... altrimenti lo usa per farsi la piastra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Già e se non è commercializzato in Italia magari un motivo ci sarà pure


Era già in uscita il mate 7 sul mercato europeo, quindi sarebbe stato sstupido mettere in vendita due device simili.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza che padellone.


I cellulari mi piacciono grossi.


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É un huawei mate 2, non commercializzato in Italia tra l altro....



Android quindi... Quanta roba ci hai installato? Leva tutto tranne le applicazioni strettamente necessarie... Meglio ancora trova qualcuno che se ne intende veramente perché per una diagnosi bisogna avere il telefono in mano, troppe variabili.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Android quindi... Quanta roba ci hai installato? Leva tutto tranne le applicazioni strettamente necessarie... Meglio ancora trova qualcuno che se ne intende veramente perché per una diagnosi bisogna avere il telefono in mano, troppe variabili.


Leva tutto?


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
Avrò 50 app!
:mexican:
Impossibile!
Comunque prima di dare il mio preziosissimo padellone in mani estranee, faccio io l hard redet suggerito da Zod.
E continuo a cancellare cose.
In effetti è troppo pieno.
Prima la batteria mi durava tranquillamente 48 ore, ne ha una da 4050, ora si e no dura 24.
E poi lo porto in assistenza se non cambia nulla.

Uff


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

L'unica applicazione realmente utile é whatsapp, il resto serve solo a piantare il telefono!


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Maggio 2015)

Ma le foto del tuo Blog di nudo le carichi tramite smartphone?  

Se si, non ti lamentare che poverino si scalda.....


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma le foto del tuo Blog di nudo le carichi tramite smartphone?
> 
> Se si, non ti lamentare che poverino si scalda.....


:rotfl:


----------

